# What about Mogadore?



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Has any one been out to Mogadore? Does it still exist? I know Lansinger is closed but there’s still a lot of lake...


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Just want to let everyone know, I'm going out Tuesday and I will report what I find. Run and tell THAT.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks like a Birthday Party on the ice for Swone. Bring your party favors.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

There was about 10 guys east of CLR Sat. and again Sun.
West side of the road has lots of open water.
1 guy at 43 in front of watershed building.
Dont know how the bite was. But I,ll find out.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I just got back from Mogadore. I did my old fashioned March to Moscow, down the Buckeye Trail to the point on the north side of the lake across from the boat stakes. I was much younger the last time I did that, but it still wasn't terrible. The fish weren't particularly cooperative. Went out and set up in the channel in 16' and immediately caught two small perch and was very enthused. Twenty minutes later went 100 yards down the channel and did the same thing, and so on. Every hole I drilled I caught one or two small fish then nothing but sniffers. Right before dark I moved up on the flat in between shore and the channel and caught a small crappie. Good exercise, not many good fish. I only saw one other sled mark out there and he went much further west than I did. I remember that used to be a shantytown over there off of 43 in that channel between the islands even 10 years ago as soon as the ice was good. I just assumed there were a bunch of people out there and no one wanted to say anything because it was good, I almost feel a little bad for accusing everyone.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hit OSP Monday after work 5pm-7pm. Tried minnows, maggots & waxies. Surprised it was such a slow bite.7 ft of water., moved twice. Thought for sure the crappie would be hitting. Caught 1 Crappie and 8 small gills. Rained most of the time. 4 other shanty's & 2 guys on open ice. All did better than me. One guy hauled an 8lb Cat thru a 6" hole. Monster under the ice. Didn't care for the ATVer's zooming passed us.

OOPS.. Posted wrong thread.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I was really excited for a minute, I thought someone else was going to actually share some information about Mogadore


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Went out of the new boat ramp at Ticknor today, had a really good time and met several new people and one old friend, fishing was the best I have done all year, constant marks, tons of fish, most of them were small but I caught enough decent size to make it really fun. 14-15 fow, small jigs tipped with just about anything was working.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I believe you met my son Ryan @ Mogadore Bait today. He was in the red Eskimo


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Kenlow1 said:


> I believe you met my son Ryan @ Mogadore Bait today. He was in the red Eskimo


You should be really proud, you have raised a very fine young man, and I'm not just saying that because he put me on such an excellent fishing spot today, although that certainly didn't hurt my feelings.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You're dead on! I met him when he worked at Gander(sigh!) in Canton. Was equally impressed with his knowledge and attitude, helpful but not too pushy as some sporting goods workers seem to be!


----------

